# Does a flashlight app for a smart phone obsolete EDC?



## etc (Jul 23, 2015)

This is a rhetorical question, of course a phablet app such as "flashlight" does not really obsolete a real "EDC" unit and never will but it surely comes close.

I have an extended 10,000 mah battery for my LG Optimus G Pro and the app is surely handy when you have nothing else. It's 100% flood obviously as it uses the camera flash and does not have any punching power but will suffice in a pinch if you are in a real emergency.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 23, 2015)

There's an app for that?
☺

No, not in my use, I can drop a light accidentally and not sweat, can use it in locations hazardous to cell phones, it's cell is not shared with crap Facebook.
Never mind issue of, flood for three feet, hard to hold if actually doing something or carrying something else and not squish phone or drop it. Can lend a inexpensive light and not go crazy wondering if I'll get it back it, or have my privacy invaded by the light app itself.
Pass thanks.


----------



## LedTed (Jul 23, 2015)

My 2¢, it's called a smart phone, not a smart flashlight.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

Smartphone: The first flashlight in history vulnerable to malware/spyware. Your flashlight is snooping your messages and contacts list! 

I did an experiment comparing the iPhone 5 light to the lowly Sipik 68 on eneloopx1.

To level the field, I removed optics from the 68. 68 won. Then with a bit of cardboard and clear tape mounted the optics on the iPhone 5. The emitter is so small, it threw like crazy though it was rather dim. With tightest focus, the stock 68 was a bit more floody and obviously more lux on target.

Overall, I had to hand it to the Sipik 68. Camera-flashling the iPhone was better, but it isn't intended to run that way. Burst only is what is suggested. Phone LED emitters have heat sink issues.

Your $600 lithium ion smartphone is beaten by a $3 chinalumen on Eneloops.


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 23, 2015)

I see we're doing this subject yet again. Community consensus is going to be a solid "no", albeit loaded with enthusiast assumptions of varying relevance.


----------



## 1DaveN (Jul 23, 2015)

In my opinion, it depends on why you need an EDC light. If it's to find something you dropped under a restaurant table, the phone app is great. If it's to light your way down a dark path at night, not so much. And I see some logic in the argument that in an emergency, you might want to preserve your phone's battery to keep in touch or make a 911 call.


----------



## SCEMan (Jul 23, 2015)

Of course not. But they are useful.
I carry my TubeVN whenever dressed, but it lacks a strobe mode.
A while ago, I had to signal my location to a AAA tow truck and using my iPhone App's strobe I was able to accomplish this easily while also talking to the driver.
Very convenient.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> I see we're doing this subject yet again. Community consensus is going to be a solid "no", albeit loaded with enthusiast assumptions of varying relevance.


...until Vinh is done with the PhoneVN project! One day, maybe! 



1DaveN said:


> In my opinion, it depends on why you need an EDC light. If it's to find something you dropped under a restaurant table, the phone app is great. If it's to light your way down a dark path at night, not so much. And I see some logic in the argument that in an emergency, you might want to preserve your phone's battery to keep in touch or make a 911 call.



Smartphones are known to die when dropped, even when in an auxillary case. Stumbling in the dark with a $600 device doesn't seem like a good idea. $3 Sipik 68 wins again. 

Also, some larger flashlights also powerbank, so you can emergency charge your phone with a flashlight/powerbank combo...


----------



## cland72 (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hlight-apps-stop-the-need-to-edc-a-flashlight


----------



## etc (Jul 23, 2015)

LedTed said:


> My 2¢, it's called a smart phone, not a smart flashlight.



I am afraid flashlight are already smart-lights, either here and now or just around the corner.


----------



## etc (Jul 23, 2015)

cland72 said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hlight-apps-stop-the-need-to-edc-a-flashlight



That was in 2012. Only about 300 years ago in Internet time.

LEDs in phones, battery sources, etc. have all drastically improved since then.

I never implied a phablet (phone / tablet which is what I have) replaces an EDC but it's an interesting addition. I hardly ever use it. Actually never is the correct term. But if you are ever caught without your EDC, this can save you.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

etc said:


> That was in 2012. Only about 300 years ago in Internet time.
> LEDs in phones, battery sources, etc. have all drastically improved since then.



One thing that has not improved in smartphones since then: thermal path. It's what is really limiting phone LED emitters right now, afaik.

Throw in the optics limits and there you have it. If we moved to metal chassis and a thicker form factor, we'd probably seeing 500+ lumens from a smartphone with spot to flood. By going light and trying to keep it razor thin, the engineers prevent a smartphone from being a good light.

Too many limits on the design. Try to make a device do everything and it becomes junk at all of them. It's why we don't have tricorders yet, though ironically cell phones (communicators) are pushing for that slot. They contain magnetometers, accelerometers, a software radio, and a partridge in a pear tree (there's an app for that.) Guess there's just no room for a good flashlight. Too bad. 

Your phone has a ghetto metal detector in it.


----------



## Poppy (Jul 23, 2015)

cland72 said:


> [h=2]will mobile phone flashlight apps stop the need to edc a flashlight[/h]http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hlight-apps-stop-the-need-to-edc-a-flashlight



Good job Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jul 23, 2015)

I was forced at gun point by my wife to attend the One direction concert two nights ago. Everyone had their flashlight app on. it looked pretty cool during the night i admit. i was wondering how long that would last.....after 10 minutes it got less and less. 40 thousand screaming girls and soon to be drained phones. i was laughing inside.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

Lol! Back in my day, we used lighters and burned our fingers and LIKED IT!

The smart ones of us brought two lighters and allowed one to cool while the other was lit.

Kids these days, cutting themselves off from their facebooks and youtuber selfies, and not even knowing about the $3 Sipik 68.

You kids don't know how good you've got it! :laughing:


----------



## cland72 (Jul 23, 2015)

etc said:


> That was in 2012. Only about 300 years ago in Internet time.
> 
> LEDs in phones, battery sources, etc. have all drastically improved since then.
> 
> I never implied a phablet (phone / tablet which is what I have) replaces an EDC but it's an interesting addition. I hardly ever use it. Actually never is the correct term. But if you are ever caught without your EDC, this can save you.



The thread actually lasted until late January 2014 when it was closed. I'll tell you what hasn't changed - the outcome of the discussion. 

Phone flashlights are the EDC of the unwashed masses. I'd rather them have their crappy flashlight app than ask to borrow my super duper high speed expensive flashlight that will be producing light long after their phone has gotten wet/been run over/been dropped/runs out of juice.


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jul 23, 2015)

Following the logic that the best light is the one you have handy when you need it, there are times when the cell phone is the best light. That being said, I do not plan to stop carrying my EDC light simply because I already have the smartphone. No, the smartphone is for when I need and light and don't have my EDC light available (loaned it, already taken it off for the day, ect...)

Eagle


----------



## ryukin2000 (Jul 23, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol! Back in my day, we used lighters and burned our fingers and LIKED IT!
> 
> The smart ones of us brought two lighters and allowed one to cool while the other was lit.
> 
> ...



haha yeah. light bulb just popped off in my head....i could have made a butt load of money off of them by just selling those Sipiks to them. just throw some band stickers on it and its good to go.


----------



## reppans (Jul 23, 2015)

In an emergency, my smartphone is usually my most important device, and I wouldn't waste it's power on light. Actually, one of the primary "functions" of my flashlight is to be a spare battery container to charge my smartphone.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

I have a 12 volt cigarette automotive plug header to hang from auto batteries I have sitting around.

12v cig to USB adapter
12v cig to Lion charger
12v cig output and 12v leads on gas genny

Good to go. The throttle doesn't even kick in on my honda when tapping the 12v with this.

My local comm CO has a 400 gal diesel backup, my cell should stay hot for a while after the lights conk out.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 23, 2015)

etc said:


> This is a rhetorical question, of course a phablet app such as "flashlight" does not really obsolete a real "EDC" unit and never will but it surely comes close.
> 
> I have an extended 10,000 mah battery for my LG Optimus G Pro and the app is surely handy when you have nothing else. It's 100% flood obviously as it uses the camera flash and does not have any punching power but will suffice in a pinch if you are in a real emergency.



Yes. For 99% of people it does. However in an emergency, or when you need a real light, nothing beats a _real_ light.

For most of us, it's a crude backup at best.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 23, 2015)

ForrestChump said:


> Yes. For 99% of people it does. However in an emergency, or when you need a real light, nothing beats a _real_ light.
> For most of us, it's a crude backup at best.



Sorry, Forrest. You just dropped your $600 smart phone and your only currently working GPS unit. I know you know what I mean. I think we agree.

Wrong tool for the job is doing it wrong.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 23, 2015)

My 2 cents... 

For the general public their cellphone light is their edc, for CPF members the only acceptable use for a cellphone light is to find their edc. 


I also agree that using your cellphones light in an emergency is foolish at best as you are rapidly draining your primary communications device, map/gps, phonebook and even firestarter if the battery is removable and one has steel wool. 

BUT! (disreguarding uses like the resturant scenario posted above) I guess an in extreme situation, stuck in a highrise, lights go out, your edc malfunctions, your cellphone light might save you from tripping while running down the stairs, which might save your neck.


----------



## etc (Jul 23, 2015)

all valid points.

I never found that a phone doubles as any other device, for example a GPS. It's much better to have a dedicated light, gps, etc. than overload a phone with all these functions.

what happens when you actually need to use the phone?


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 23, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Sorry, Forrest. You just dropped your $600 smart phone and your only currently working GPS unit. I know you know what I mean. I think we agree.
> 
> Wrong tool for the job is doing it wrong.


Depends on the job.

Responding to an emergency on the side of a mountain trying to spot someone 50+ yards away in a hailstorm while getting shot at by baddies and you need the last 5% of your battery life to call in an evac chopper? Yeah, best not to use a phone in that situation. Trying to unlock your front door in the dark and the phone is easier to reach with your free hand than your EDC in the other pocket? Phone's not a bad choice.


----------



## etc (Jul 24, 2015)

Get an extended battery and carry an extended battery as a spare. Then the words "that last 5%" won't be used in your vocabulary.

My stock battery was 3400, I upgraded to 9,600 mah.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 24, 2015)

in the past month or so, the Mrs has stopped carrying the E05 I put on her key ring. Despite what I say, she says the iPhone is enough. Instead, she'll carry a usb power bank in her hand bag. So yes, looking for a good power bank with a reasonable light..


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> in the past month or so, the Mrs has stopped carrying the E05 I put on her key ring. Despite what I say, she says the iPhone is enough. Instead, she'll carry a usb power bank in her hand bag. So yes, looking for a good power bank with a reasonable light..



4000mah found at ross for $5, it isnt real bright but its enough to move around. Light comes from a 5mm led. Also has a power indicator compromised of 4 lights, 4 means fully charged, 1 light indicates power below 25%. This one will charge my 3000mah phone battery to around 50%.







I can get a better beamshot for you if need be, i just took these on the fly.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 24, 2015)

Rider57 said:


> 4000mah found at ross for $5, it isnt real bright but its enough to move around. Light comes from a 5mm led. Also has a power indicator compromised of 4 lights, 4 means fully charged, 1 light indicates power below 25%. This one will charge my 3000mah phone battery to around 50%.



Thanks mate. I did get one already. It was called a cree led flashlight and power bank. 2200mAh. Lipstick shaped and supposedly 300 lumen, 1 mode. Led looks like an xp-e. Not that great really but better than nothing


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh wow thats nice, just checked it out and dam, now i want one


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 24, 2015)

Rider57 said:


> Oh wow thats nice, just checked it out and dam, now i want one



It does the job. Bit too bright for a single mode and not the prettiest beam. Won't charge a tablet but iPhone works to give it a boost but won't fully charged an iPhone 6. The Mrs isn't so good at charging either phone or bank, and is annoyed that she has to use two different connectors. In any case there may be some better ones out there


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

I've got a PowerRocks 6000 mah with little led built in.
Paid $30 Canadian for it, it does charge my tablets, nexus and shield. Not back to back though. 
I'm happy with it for phone back up power, or to charge 18650 in my travel charger.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 24, 2015)

If... 

You dont want to use your cellphones light
Have a powerbank already
Want to pick the tint

These are great


----------



## kamote1half (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been lurking for a while now (mostly because i was researching here for my next light).Here's a nice little experiment for anyone to do. Have 2 people inside a room. Have each one put a smart phone (on default home screen and locked) and a flashlight in their pocket. Then suddenly turn off the lights to see who is able to put out a light the fastest, and the longest runtime.Well, i think we all know which one will surely win.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 24, 2015)

Depends on the cellphone and depends on the light. 

My cellphone has a browsing time of 8 hours plus. That means i can dim my screen and use a white wallpaper to have some light for more than 8 hours. Where my Sipik SK68 has a maximum runtime of under 4 hours. Cellphone wins (in the room experiment) 

Its an unfair test in any case, comparing a dedicated device to a multitasking device. My MH20 has a claimed maximum runtime of 240hrs, but if my 3kmah cellphone had a true flashlight function, putting out 1 lumen straight off the battery with the cellphone off they would be on par. 

In the cellsphones defense, do this experiment, same 2 people in a room, one with a cell one with a flashlight. Turn the lights off and see who can call 911 first(and the S. O. S function doesnt count lol)

Btw welcome to CPF and congratulations on shedding your lurker status!


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 24, 2015)

deleted, was beaten to the post.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 24, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Sorry, Forrest. You just dropped your $600 smart phone and your only currently working GPS unit. I know you know what I mean. I think we agree.
> 
> Wrong tool for the job is doing it wrong.



Yup, only shattered 1 so far though. I think they designed the iPhone to make that sickening smash thump sound on purpose when you break the screen. It's like glass breaking combined with a "bloop" when you drop a big rock in the water.

It still worked, but then I decided to play T-Ball with it. Took a few months off from a cell phone. Felt good. They got iTunes so jacked up now I may have another T-Ball session. I really didn't expect what they have become post Steve, as I thought Apple was to far ahead of it that they planned it out to a T for the next decade. I was wrong, Apple was Steve Jobs. If he came back I think he would be so upset he'd fire his "soul mate" Johnny Ive on the spot.....Donald Trump style. 

IM OT: Carry on....


----------



## Eagles1181 (Jul 24, 2015)

They only had product lines planned out for the next 5 years. Additionally looking 5 years into the future with technology is basically saying "we are headed that direction." You have to decide the final details much closer to product launch. This is where Apple is missing Steve.

Eagle


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 24, 2015)

Excellent point.

_All Steve / Apple posts per PM. Sorry for the OT, I can see this one going too far off the rails.
_
PM Sent.


----------



## Stream (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe the mods should merge this thread with the last one we did on this subject not too long ago.


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 24, 2015)

Stream said:


> dubject


This should be a word! Why isnt it a word!? 

Dubject: 1:adjective to describe a cool subject


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 24, 2015)

Rider57 said:


> This should be a word! Why isnt it a word!?
> 
> Dubject: 1:adjective to describe a cool subject



It is in the dub music scene


----------



## Rider57 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ahh man


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 25, 2015)

+1

For dubject.


----------



## Stream (Jul 25, 2015)

Rider57 said:


> This should be a word! Why isnt it a word!?
> 
> Dubject: 1:adjective to describe a cool subject



Haha, it sounds like how someone with a cold would pronounce the word 'subject'. I guess this is what happens when you write messages on your cell phone late at night. So to answer the OP's question: no, cell phones do NOT make EDCing a quality flashlight obsolete. Nor does a cell phone make laptops obsolete!


----------



## Stream (Jul 25, 2015)

Duplicate message


----------



## 18650 (Jul 25, 2015)

etc said:


> This is a rhetorical question, of course a phablet app such as "flashlight" does not really obsolete a real "EDC" unit and never will but it surely comes close. I have an extended 10,000 mah battery for my LG Optimus G Pro and the app is surely handy when you have nothing else. It's 100% flood obviously as it uses the camera flash and does not have any punching power but will suffice in a pinch if you are in a real emergency.


 As long as you don't need to see beyond 3-5 feet and as long as it isn't raining.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 26, 2015)

18650 said:


> As long as you don't need to see beyond 3-5 feet and as long as it isn't raining.



True.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 26, 2015)

ryukin2000 said:


> *I was forced at gun point by my wife to attend the One direction concert* two nights ago. Everyone had their flashlight app on. it looked pretty cool during the night i admit. i was wondering how long that would last.....after 10 minutes it got less and less. 40 thousand screaming girls and soon to be drained phones. i was laughing inside.



Must have been a large caliber firearm ....... Anything smaller than a 38 ....... I would've chosen the wound.

~ Chance


----------



## SuPpAvIlLiN (Jul 26, 2015)

Hell to the N O. I use the flashlight app of course being a flashaholic and all. But hell no is it anywhere near the kick assness of a custom titanium torch with throw and lumens in my pocket. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ForrestChump (Jul 27, 2015)

Stream said:


> dubjectable message


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 27, 2015)

etc said:


> Get an extended battery and carry an extended battery as a spare. Then the words "that last 5%" won't be used in your vocabulary.
> 
> My stock battery was 3400, I upgraded to 9,600 mah.


Only half of the smartphones I've owned had user-replaceable cells, thus a power bank and a charger go with me to work. I don't use phones all-out anyway and usually end the day with ~50% charge remaining. Always important to keep some juice available in case you need it - Pandora and Angry Birds aren't all _that_ important.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 27, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> Pandora and Angry Birds aren't all _that_ important.



the cpf app drains the battery a bit quick too. More than ibooks anyway


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 27, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> the cpf app drains the battery a bit quick too. More than ibooks anyway



Good thing modern smartphones come with a powerful browser that can do >95% of what desktop browsers do...


----------



## etc (Jul 27, 2015)

For me, if a smart phone does not have a user-replaceable battery, it's automatically disqualified.

A standard smart phone is trying to be credit-card thin and has a battery of about 3400 mah +/-. I have a LG Optimus G Pro, a 5.5" screen that's 1080 HD and it drained it stock battery to under 20% in about 6 hours. And that's normal usage, not super intensive activities like youtube, map, etc.

Once I upgraded to extended 9400 mah cell, at the end of the day, I am at about 50% or more, meaning I still have more mAh left than the stock battery fresh off the charger.

I really like some new phablets like Nexus 6, a large screen that's 2560x1440 resolution but the increased drain over 1080 HD calls for at least 10,000 mAh cell, maybe more. And Nexus 6 does not have the option to replace the cell, so off the list it goes.

Just think if you are stuck in the middle of nowhere with no ability to recharge. Or your charger breaks. Or something. I carry about 3 extra extended cells in the car for my phone. They are actually a lot more of an EDC item versus spare cells for your lite since my EDC lite can probably go 40 hours.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 27, 2015)

etc said:


> They are actually a lot more of an EDC item versus spare cells for your lite since my EDC lite can probably go 40 hours.



5.5 months continuous runtime (approximately) on lowest mode Zebralight SC600w Mk II L2 18650 XM-L2 Flashlight Neutral White.  Fully night adapted vision, else it's useless. Paklite Super, 50 hours high, many months and months on low.

What's this 40 hours business?


----------



## idleprocess (Jul 27, 2015)

etc said:


> For me, if a smart phone does not have a user-replaceable battery, it's automatically disqualified.
> 
> A standard smart phone is trying to be credit-card thin and has a battery of about 3400 mah +/-. I have a LG Optimus G Pro, a 5.5" screen that's 1080 HD and it drained it stock battery to under 20% in about 6 hours. And that's normal usage, not super intensive activities like youtube, map, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh I hear you. I just found myself needing a new phone ~20 months ago when the Moto X went on sale for ~$300 and wasn't too excited about renewing my contract for 2 years; that meant the end of my grandfathered unlimited plan with no meaningful incentives from my provider. The lack of a swap-able battery was the biggest fault for an otherwise well-reviewed phone, but it sure had great battery life for the first year. I am so unenthused about phones now in general that I may well wait for the Moto X to die before replacing it... and even then prying it apart and replacing the battery may prove to be a simpler endeavor than it seems.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 28, 2015)

idleprocess said:


> Good thing modern smartphones come with a powerful browser that can do >95% of what desktop browsers do...



if only cpf had a responsive style sheet. That is where the app works well, bar the slow banner ads.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 28, 2015)

I prefer to EDC a flashlight. Most people might be ok with their phone's light but i like keeping an AA flashlight with me. In the event i need the light and need batteries, since they are so common i could run to a store to grab more (which is doubtful i need any AA batteries). As an emergency backup the flashlight app will do but as i said i prefer to use an actual flashlight if i need light.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 28, 2015)

Open source cell phones. Hack 'em! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open-source_mobile_phones
https://hackaday.io/project/2478-open-source-cell-phone


----------



## magellan (Jul 28, 2015)

Naaah. I like my flashlights. They're a lot more dependable than my iPhone and Smart Phones. Constant bugs, constant updates, dropped calls, poor audio quality, lousy customer service, did I forget anything? :thumbsdow


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 28, 2015)

I just purchased an Atom AA. I'm going to attach it to my iPhone. 

~ Chance


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 28, 2015)

Since I carry a feature phone there is no 'flashlight' app available. I EDC a microstream and have a Tube on my keychain so I am ready if a light is needed.


----------



## Snipe315 (Jul 28, 2015)

My primary EDC light is an Eagletac D25A Clicky. My secondary is a Photon II keychain light. I also have a Nite Ize Inova XS 1xAAA light tucked into a Leatherman Charge Ti leather sheath. 

The flashlight on my cell phone is a last resort at best. But I can believe that for many folks, it is the only light they have. What is sadder is that many of those people won't even think about or remember that there is a light on their cell phones in an emergency.


----------



## more_vampires (Jul 28, 2015)

Today I have:
ZL SC52D
ZL SC600IIL2MK2 Electric Boogaloo
Nitecore Tube
Oveready/surefire hybrid triple
Vinh neutral moonlight p60 in Solarforce L2P
Sunwayman D20a Gemini red/white
Nighthawk Bantam AAAx1
Free LED ink pen

No way I'm giving up lugging around a crapload of lights every day! Cell phones suck for light!


----------



## LedTed (Dec 4, 2015)

Yesterday it did. One of the engineers at my work claimed that, "The flash on my (his) phone was the most important tool I've (he'd) ever used." But, it wasn't bright enough, "I mean it's super bright, but it's not bright enough." So he was looking for three volunteers to stand around his test fixture and provide additional light, with the flashlight apps from their phones, for the entire time he tested.

I was going to suggest to the engineer that other lighting was available, such as the portable battery powered custom RGB lighting fixture one of the co-ops in his group built for such occasions, but sometimes it's just best to avoid certain situations altogether.


----------



## fyrstormer (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh god, not this question again.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2015)

I use my phone screen on light to find my flashlight.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 4, 2015)

LedTed said:


> So he was looking for three volunteers to stand around his test fixture and provide additional light, with the flashlight apps from their phones, for the entire time he tested.



You should have randomly called each volunteer.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 4, 2015)

I carry an Anker battery so never really worry about the cell phone running out. The light on the phone reminds me nearly 100% of ZL H50 and it works just fine. Wouldn't replace my EDC but used it the other day as had the phone in my hand. It was easier than going into my pocket.


----------



## etc (Dec 4, 2015)

i deleted the app because the word is, there is a lot of spyware in it Got nothing to do with the light. The light is the cheese in the mousetrap.

beware of stuff they give out for free. check out all the things the app needs, all the permissions you are granting. delete it.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 4, 2015)

I currently EDC a little CooYoo Quantum in Stainless on my keychain, it takes a 10180 battery.
I don't like loading my pockets, so I had every lock in the office and house master keyed, so I have to carry a single key, plus my car key.
I only recently switched to a smart phone, and so the flashlight app, makes my EDC redundant, for most tasks that I might use my Quantum for. If you adhere to the 2 is 1 and 1 is none philosophy, then the smart phone app MIGHT be one of the two.

On the other hand, if your EDC needs are greater than my (very minimal) needs, it's possible that the limitations of the smart phone are significant enough that it wouldn't make the grade, and should be discounted as a viable EDC light.

Not long ago, the area around the restaurant that my daughter manages had a localized power outage. The emergency lights came on, but they run for only about an hour before the batteries are depleted, so they had to close and clean-up the kitchen, etc. The power came back on, and they re-opened, but for a short time and the power went out again. The emergency batteries hadn't recharged, and in a short time they were pretty much done. 

I didn't know any of this was going on, so when I got there I was surprised to see that a large area of town was dark. The parking lot was empty except for the 20 or so employees cars, so I angled my car with the high-beams on and aimed them at the windows to get some light into the building. I grabbed a couple of penlights, and my car EDC a 2AA rayovac indestructible, I looked through the window to see a couple people closing up, and I went through the front door. I asked if they needed a light, but no... they were satisfied with their smart phone flashlight apps. 

I bought a number of single AAA flashlights to gift this year, but now seeing that there are many people who are happy to just use a cell phone, I suspect a better gift may actually be a 2600mah power bank. It may get more use.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 4, 2015)

^^ power banks make great gifts Poppy. 

At least you lead the horse to the pond


----------



## Stream (Dec 4, 2015)

Flashlight apps are great for minor tasks, but too often i have heard people say "I think my phone has a light somewhere..." while they fiddle with their phones in the dark. And then there are those who stupidly use their phones for tasks they should know full well requires a real light. These are the worst types IMO.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 4, 2015)

Probably already stated but, I don't think the L.E.D's in smartphones were designed for extended use as a flashlight. Additionally, if you drain your smartphone battery using it to power the 'flash' you no longer have use of your phone. 

~ Chance


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 4, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Probably already stated but, I don't think the L.E.D's in smartphones were designed for extended use as a flashlight. Additionally, if you drain your smartphone battery using it to power the 'flash' you no longer have use of your phone.
> 
> ~ Chance



I would guess most people use it to walk to the car etc etc etc. For those applications battery life is irrelevant IMHO. That said has anyone tested the runtimes?


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 4, 2015)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...hlight-apps-stop-the-need-to-edc-a-flashlight


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 4, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> That said has anyone tested the runtimes?


I let one of the apps run for an hour or two once. Looked at the battery meter afterwards and the flashlight app didn't even register on the list of apps that had chewed up battery life. Since the LED puts out about as much light as a coin cell keychain light, I was not surprised - keeping the radios active and the OS running is going to take more juice than <50mW to a LED.


----------



## Tixx (Dec 4, 2015)

Not for me. I have a flashlight on me more than I ever will my smart phone.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 4, 2015)

Let's face it, EDC tasks are not typically to light up a room for hours during a power outage. Unless you use your light for work, they are typically for a minute here and there, to find something behind a desk, to look at the thermostat, to walk to the car etc. Run times, like woodswalker already stated, are not of the greatest concern, because they'll typically be used for minutes a day. Personally I look at the battery level whenever I get into my car and decide if I want to plug it in to charge it or not.

If I am not at home, I typically have my car, within fifty yards of me, and there are a number of lights in the car, and certainly at home. If my EDC isn't enough, then my phone certainly won't be, so off to the car I'd go.

Easy does it


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

etc said:


> i deleted the app because the word is, there is a lot of spyware in it Got nothing to do with the light. The light is the cheese in the mousetrap.
> 
> beware of stuff they give out for free. check out all the things the app needs, all the permissions you are granting. delete it.



This is definitely an issue with all apps. You have to dig to find one with sensible permissions. For example, the flashlight app I use only had 1 permission: camera control, which is what the OS lumps the LED into.

@Poppy: Yeah, power banks are pretty good gifts. Some even have a little angry blue LED. 

I can't say as phones really invalidated having a small light. A lot of uses I have daily it would be inconvenient to use the phone for, and other uses the phone isn't enough, such as changing a tire or looking up in a tree.
And this may just be my flashaholism talking, but it's more fun to examine the tint and beam pattern of a real flashlight.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 4, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I would guess most people use it to walk to the car etc etc etc. For those applications battery life is irrelevant IMHO. That said has anyone tested the runtimes?



Yes, of course. I was thinking about a need for prolonged use, say a power outage/emergency type situation. In a case such as those, one wouldn't want to drain their cellphone battery to the point where their phone would be inoperable. 

Thank you, idleprocess for the information. I had no idea a cellphone would power its flash - light so long. Good to know.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 4, 2015)

TheShadowGuy said:


> This is definitely an issue with all apps. You have to dig to find one with sensible permissions. For example, the flashlight app I use only had 1 permission: camera control, which is what the OS lumps the LED into.
> 
> @Poppy: Yeah, power banks are pretty good gifts. Some even have a little angry blue LED.
> 
> ...



I'd much rather drop my $45 FourSevens EDC than my $*** cellphone.

~ Chance


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 5, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I would guess most people use it to walk to the car etc etc etc.



Funny story, just a week or so ago, our new neighbours came back from an evening walk. We live down a long drive with overhanging trees and during these warmer my months, the orb spinners come out spinning their massive webs. 

Well, when the neighbours moved in, I told them about this and told them to get a good light. They thought they could just use their phones. Well that one evening, there was an almighty shriek. Looking out the window, I could see a flailing light at the end of some fast moving arms and swearing like you wouldn't believe. 

Funny as it was, the mrs gets caught out a bit with only her phone for light.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I would guess most people use it to walk to the car etc etc etc. For those applications battery life is irrelevant IMHO. That said has anyone tested the runtimes?



Extended use burns up the emitter with those flashlight _apps_

So it really comes down to emitter life with those.
The stock light app is usually ok though. 

I've even used the light on my drill when all else fails. People scoff at repairmen who do that. But for close up work, in a dark corner of say, an air conditioner or furnace...it sure beats the heck out of nothing. 
You're all folded up in some 140 degree attic and you've got a drill or a 250 lumen flashlight in your pocket? That's easy. 

For low light needs, even a cell phone light can be too bright.


----------



## Poppy (Dec 5, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> Funny story, just a week or so ago, our new neighbours came back from an evening walk. We live down a long drive with overhanging trees and during these warmer my months, the orb spinners come out spinning their massive webs.
> 
> Well, when the neighbours moved in, I told them about this and told them to get a good light. They thought they could just use their phones. Well that one evening, there was an almighty shriek. Looking out the window, *I could see a flailing light at the end of some fast moving arms and swearing like you wouldn't believe. *
> 
> Funny as it was, the mrs gets caught out a bit with only her phone for light.


Yes, that is a funny image. 

maybe next time they'll listen to ol' Mr Floppy, eh?


----------



## Poppy (Dec 5, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Extended use burns up the emitter with those flashlight _apps_
> 
> So it really comes down to emitter life with those.
> The stock light app is usually ok though.
> ...


Yes, those lights can be quite handy, and if the drill is already in your hand.... why not?


----------



## LedTed (Dec 5, 2015)

Mr Floppy said:


> You should have randomly called each volunteer.


----------



## Leedrag (Dec 5, 2015)

I often use my DQG SPY on my key ring. It's quiet easier to screw the lamp than unlock my phone...
And for more power I have my S1 Baton


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2015)

Poppy said:


> Yes, those lights can be quite handy, and if the drill is already in your hand.... why not?



Exactly. 


Could've backed my way out of the corner, unfolded, reached in pocket or climb down from attic to go get a light that was probably too bright anyway...or use the drill to find the screw that just dropped and rolled just beyond sight....then grab it with my shirt pocket/collar mounted telescoping magnet.

But if I do climb out it's to go get this...


^^ telescopes to 18" and is about as bright as a phone light...
(See I came btt)


----------



## TMedina (Dec 5, 2015)

LedTed said:


> Yesterday it did. One of the engineers at my work claimed that, "The flash on my (his) phone was the most important tool I've (he'd) ever used." But, it wasn't bright enough, "I mean it's super bright, but it's not bright enough." So he was looking for three volunteers to stand around his test fixture and provide additional light, with the flashlight apps from their phones, for the entire time he tested.
> 
> I was going to suggest to the engineer that other lighting was available, such as the portable battery powered custom RGB lighting fixture one of the co-ops in his group built for such occasions, but sometimes it's just best to avoid certain situations altogether.



This story alone justifies the entire thread.


----------



## seery (Dec 5, 2015)

etc said:


> *Does a flashlight app for a smart phone obsolete EDC?*



Does a ringtone app make my Goldmund Epilogue Speakers obsolete?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 5, 2015)

seery said:


> Does a ringtone app make my Goldmund Epilogue Speakers obsolete?



Winner, winner, chicken dinner! :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## KeepingItLight (Dec 5, 2015)

seery said:


> Does a ringtone app make my Goldmund Epilogue Speakers obsolete?




For most people, yes! 

In many cases, those are the same people who don't need a flashlight 'cause they "have an app for that."

I am one who still rues the fact that MP3 is "good enough" for most listeners. My problem is that CDs are not good enough. MP3 has a place for portable listening, but it is hardly high-fidelity.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 5, 2015)

^^ I still enjoy my bang & olefsun phonograph with a nice old Carver amp through Klipsch Hersey's...
But an mp3 player goes where I go...shure ear buds and all. 

As in both have their place.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 6, 2015)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yes, of course. I was thinking about a need for prolonged use, say a power outage/emergency type situation. In a case such as those, one wouldn't want to drain their cellphone battery to the point where their phone would be inoperable.
> 
> Thank you, idleprocess for the information. I had no idea a cellphone would power its flash - light so long. Good to know.
> 
> ~ Chance



The prepper in me uses whatever is on hand. My Iphone 4s and my Ipod 6 has a flashlight option that doesn't even need to open the main OS aka punch in my code. Just a flick of the finger and press of the screen. The pure flood is just like a ZL H50. I don't think the Iphone or Ipod puts out too much more than 5 or 10 lumens but not sure. However it's an LED with maybe a 1300-1400mAh or more battery. The runtime must be really long. I have an Anker power pack which is basically a 3200mAh 18650 battery inside small metal tube. With loss for conversion I get maybe over 1 full charge but not 2. I really don't see battery drain being the biggest issue against it. In fact I used my Iphone to illuminate the Fenix HL50 during a night run to change the battery. I got no shame and what works works. That said no way would I use it to replace an EDC or headlamp.

Iphone on the left, Ipod on the right. The Ipod is shining the LED. The Ipod has a more NW tint compared to the Iphone's slight green tint. I wonder if in the future people will be checking out the tint of their phones before purchase. LOL!


----------



## keeperofdakeys (Dec 6, 2015)

It's not just about the app, you also need the right accessories.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> The prepper in me uses whatever is on hand. My Iphone 4s and my Ipod 6 has a flashlight option that doesn't even need to open the main OS aka punch in my code. Just a flick of the finger and press of the screen. The pure flood is just like a ZL H50. I don't think the Iphone or Ipod puts out too much more than 5 or 10 lumens but not sure. However it's an LED with maybe a 1300-1400mAh or more battery. The runtime must be really long. I have an Anker power pack which is basically a 3200mAh 18650 battery inside small metal tube. With loss for conversion I get maybe over 1 full charge but not 2. I really don't see battery drain being the biggest issue against it. In fact I used my Iphone to illuminate the Fenix HL50 during a night run to change the battery. I got no shame and what works works. That said no way would I use it to replace an EDC or headlamp.
> 
> Iphone on the left, Ipod on the right. The Ipod is shining the LED. The Ipod has a more NW tint compared to the Iphone's slight green tint. I wonder if in the future people will be checking out the tint of their phones before purchase. LOL!



Sounds like a good thread WW.

Cel phone tint wars.....beam pix are fun. 

I'm with you on the iphone quick light. Kinda cool. 
As much as I don't dig on iphones I do like that quick access to the flashlight/calculator etc on my work issued iphone. 

Eh, the geek in me also likes the bubble level feature built into the compass app.


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 6, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Iphone on the left, Ipod on the right. The Ipod is shining the LED. The Ipod has a more NW tint compared to the Iphone's slight green tint. I wonder if in the future people will be checking out the tint of their phones before purchase. LOL!


One of the more recent iterations of the iphone had two flash LED's - one warm and one cool - so as to achieve optimal white balance under wide conditions. One suspects that users could also tune the color temperature of the flashlight to their liking.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> I'm with you on the iphone quick light. Kinda cool.



I think one of the strange internet things is the all or nothing logic of this vs that. Something simply can't be what it is. The iphone 4s takes better pics and video than my old cheap android. The ipod 6 which for the most part has the same guts and camera minus phone and slightly underclocked (but same) processor as the new iphone 6 takes even better video and pics however it's camera will never replace my Nikon 5300 DSLR or Coolpix or Sony action cams. That said if I need to take a video or pic of something on the fly it beats drawing a picture by a long shot. In fact like the light it's useful to have.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

Indeed sir. You're right...some would argue over the tint of a butane bic lighter over a lighter fluid zippo.
"Zippo's fire is too blue" lol

The cel-cam is an amazing thing.

Don't wanna get an android vs iphone thing started...
I prefer android, however have mucho repect for the stuff apple has built over the years. No doubt they are popular for good reason. 

Now later I'm (all kidding aside) going to take some beam pix of my HTC M8 vs iphone 5s...

I'm just curious what apple has been up to in that regard vs HTC as both are innovative thinkers.

As much as I hate to admit it I fully expect the apple to have a better flashlight.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Dec 6, 2015)

I gave my brother a Fenix E01 and he turned his nose up and said " I don't need one of those, my iPhone has a flashlight in it" 



I was like  .....


----------



## Swordforthelord (Dec 6, 2015)

If you want any kind of throw, don't expect a phone to provide it. Even the tiny reflector in my Olight i3 allows it to easily out throw any phone.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

Iphone Vs the HTC M8




^^ M8
Nice nuetral beam with plenty of spill.
Great close quarters light...like stuck in an elevator or working under a sink.
CRI is pretty good.




^^ Iphone 5s
Kinda looks like a Don McLiesch designed reflector. 
Nice beam. Not too cool. 
Has more throw than the M8. 

Neither places on the podium in a lumens race. 
Yet both are viable when all else fails. 

Obsolete an edc? It is an edc....disguised as a handheld computer that just happens to make phone calls...


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 6, 2015)

Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> I gave my brother a Fenix E01 and he turned his nose up and said " I don't need one of those, my iPhone has a flashlight in it"
> 
> 
> 
> I was like  .....




Tell him to remove his phone from any protective case and toss both the E01 and phone at the same time. Say 40 feet. See which one is less messed up.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 6, 2015)

Iphone don't appreciate being run over by cars none too much either...

But my old Casio Gz one flip phone? Carried one for years with no issues. Even after being used as a projectile, dropped in wet concrete, run over by cars....it took a beating.
But the company wants me tethered to the internet. I'm on my 3rd 5s this year. 
Iphones don't last long on construction sites.

Should a phone be an edc?
Why not?

Should it be your only edc?
(Minion voice) Uh, no.


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 6, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Iphone don't appreciate being run over by cars none too much either...
> 
> But my old Casio Gz one flip phone? Carried one for years with no issues. Even after being used as a projectile, dropped in wet concrete, run over by cars....it took a beating.
> But the company wants me tethered to the internet. I'm on my 3rd 5s this year.
> ...



I have come to the conclusion Apple products can't survive in the wild without clothes. I have replaced the glass back of my 4s twice, battery and power switch once. My friend's Iphone 6 (standard not crazy big jumbo thing) bent in his back packet and screen cracked. The all plastic Android has been dropped more times than can easily be counted. The back flies open and it vomits out the battery but all is fine. Then again I killed one cheap android fly fishing. My pocket touched the water and it died. Not all at once but slowly despite my best attempts to save it.

I have cases (clothes) on them now but the sweetness just isn't the same. Oh well the flashlight thingy does work. LOL!

Edit.

Forgot to add I hate the lack of memory card port and fully speculate it's intentional on Apple's part but probably this can of worms android vs Apple is an old one.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 7, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> Forgot to add I hate the lack of memory card port and fully speculate it's intentional on Apple's part but probably this can of worms android vs Apple is an old one.



It certainly is. Nexus S flagship android doesn't have a SD card slot and from KitKat, it changes how SD cards are used. The micro SD card was a limitation rather than a positive. A lot of manufacturers made phones with very little internal memory relying on SD cards but apps had to come off internal memory. Apps started getting bigger and many phones couldn't install or update. Moving apps to SDcard caused all sorts of other problems. Add to that, Microsoft demanded royalties from the use of routines to read and write to FAT file systems. So with all that, the SD card slot is going bye bye


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2015)

Woods Walker said:


> I have come to the conclusion Apple products can't survive in the wild without clothes. I have replaced the glass back of my 4s twice, battery and power switch once. My friend's Iphone 6 (standard not crazy big jumbo thing) bent in his back packet and screen cracked. The all plastic Android has been dropped more times than can easily be counted. The back flies open and it vomits out the battery but all is fine. Then again I killed one cheap android fly fishing. My pocket touched the water and it died. Not all at once but slowly despite my best attempts to save it.
> 
> I have cases (clothes) on them now but the sweetness just isn't the same. Oh well the flashlight thingy does work. LOL!
> 
> ...





Mr Floppy said:


> It certainly is. Nexus S flagship android doesn't have a SD card slot and from KitKat, it changes how SD cards are used. The micro SD card was a limitation rather than a positive. A lot of manufacturers made phones with very little internal memory relying on SD cards but apps had to come off internal memory. Apps started getting bigger and many phones couldn't install or update. Moving apps to SDcard caused all sorts of other problems. Add to that, Microsoft demanded royalties from the use of routines to read and write to FAT file systems. So with all that, the SD card slot is going bye bye



The "cloud" thing isn't helping.

So I bought a 64gb leef flash drive that acts as another hard drive to store stuff like pictures. 
It isn't fast enough to play videos, yet for me that's not a problem. It has a micro usb/std size that slides to allow to transfer stuff to a computer later. 
For the apple a male to male usb adapter is needed at the usb end of your charger cord. 





You can store all kinds of flashlight apps on it.


----------



## Rick NJ (Dec 7, 2015)

I have used my Treo 650 as my light source ever since it was first introduced over 10 years ago. Great when I dropped my key in a dark theater. The Treo survived many incidences – including a drop into a foot deep sea water at the beach. I switched back to voice-only phone, but I still have my Treo most places I go, just to try to beat my Poker record when I have time on my hand.

A couple of months back, I begun playing with 18650 flashlights. Cheap stuff, but much brighter than my Treo.

A year before, I went to this late meeting at my daughter’s school. I parked on a side street and Treo at hand, I had a hard time getting to my car. Let me put it this way, it is not an area I feel comfortable evening during the day. This year, I have the 18650 LatticeBright “XML-T6”. (Real Cree! as real as a $10 dollar Rolex) Well, this time, I got a parking spot just across the street and at a position with excellent street lights.

Refuse to be defeated, I stop at a similar street just to use my flashlight. Yes, that was silly, but I just got this light, excited that this time the walk will not be as exciting and adrenaline filled as the last. So excited by that thought of having the light in dark uncomfortable place, I just had to try it out... 

Bottom line, had there been an attacker, I would have seen him with my 18650 cheapie with at least 50 feet distance between me and him. With my Treo, I would feel his breath before I can see there is a human being in front of me. I am also amazed at the details I used to likely missed. Yes, I saw well enough with my Treo to get to the car; but with a real flash light, I can see a rose color mailbox with pretty drawings, and a house number on it which a lesser light would not have revealed.

No, I have no “EDC”, I hate carrying anything. But if I know I am going some place dark, my 18650 flashie will be with. I got into 18650 flashies just because I have 18650 batteries laying around. I am glad I did.


----------



## MikeSalt (Dec 8, 2015)

For the general public? Yes, but they didn't EDC anyway so they're in a better place than they were.

For us? Not a chance! Absolute minimum Every Day Carry for me is Lummi Wee SS, Lummi Raw Ti and Nitecore EC11. A cell phone app cannot compare to the pocket searchlight that is the latter.


----------



## LedTed (Dec 8, 2015)

seery said:


> Does a ringtone app make my Goldmund Epilogue Speakers obsolete?



When I was a kid, I hooked my land line up to my stereo.

Fifteen years ago, when I used to house / pet sit, one bachelor had a custom designed top end entertainment system. The ringing of the house phone would come through the entertainment center's custom built speakers. Then, whichever source was playing, would slowly and automatically get turned down. The speakers would then act as sender and receiver until the other person hung up. This was followed by the source slowly and automatically getting turned back up to whatever level was preselected by the programmable remote.

So ... yes. Of course I'm just kidding.


----------



## seery (Dec 8, 2015)

LedTed said:


> When I was a kid, I hooked my land line up to my stereo.
> 
> Fifteen years ago, when I used to house / pet sit, one bachelor had a custom designed top end entertainment system. The ringing of the house phone would come through the entertainment center's custom built speakers. Then, whichever source was playing, would slowly and automatically get turned down. The speakers would then act as sender and receiver until the other person hung up. This was followed by the source slowly and automatically getting turned back up to whatever level was preselected by the programmable remote.
> 
> So ... yes. Of course I'm just kidding.


:laughing: :hahaha:


----------



## xzel87 (Dec 9, 2015)

For me, it is the other way around.

I always hated how pictures would turn out if I used my phone (HTC M7) flash. When I started EDC'ing a light I would always use ceiling bounce for illumination, or bouncing the beam off a white paper, shirt, sleeve, whatever light coloured. I have used reppans night stand idea for picture illumination as well (with light clipped to shirt neck). Works great and pictures always turn out great. High CRI works great too versus greenish/yellow/sickly ugly white tint of MOST phone flashes.


----------



## ElPablo (Dec 14, 2015)

My phone does a poor job disorienting some if need be, unless I hit them in the eye with it.


----------



## LedTed (Sep 14, 2016)

The iPhone7 with iOS10 and 3D touch flashlight are a step in that direction. I, however, prefer to step the other way and keep my EDC flashlight. That being said, it's nice to have a backup.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 14, 2016)

I’m pretty careful with my flashlights. But as I look at some of my EDC lights, I have to ask myself…do I really want a $649 EDC flashlight?


----------



## Richub (Sep 17, 2016)

Not for me... Just compare the size of a Samsung Note 4 vs a Fenix E05. :hahaha:

I see people use their phone lights quite a lot, but also saw a lot of phones kiss the ground too hard, and heard a lot of people swear too loud after that. :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Sep 18, 2016)

I've had six professionals come to a building I oversee to give me bids on some attic work. Five of them used cellphones for their lighting needs, and one used a $20 headlight that produced about 50 lumens.  and :sigh:. Not one of them said a word when I turned on my 780 lumen light from FourSevens. You can lead a horse to water ......... 

~ Chance


----------



## liteboy (Sep 18, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I've had six professionals come to a building I oversee to give me bids on some attic work. Five of them used cellphones for their lighting needs, and one used a $20 headlight that produced about 50 lumens.  and :sigh:. Not one of them said a word when I turned on my 780 lumen light from FourSevens. You can lead a horse to water .........
> 
> ~ Chance



Yah I've seen way too many so called professionals whether plumbers electricians contractors etc, they never have a better light than I do, some just use their phones. It's laughable the lack of readiness these ppl have when its a essential tool of their trade. No just don't get it!


----------



## H-Man (Sep 18, 2016)

I can turn on my phone's flashlight from the lock screen. Still only use it rarely since the phone's awake battery life is the same as a 1xAA light on medium and has a horrible green yellow tint. Plus I can't toss my phone in the sink to clean it after working on something.


----------



## Taz80 (Sep 18, 2016)

I've been seeing a few people using their cell lights while walking at night, while not ideal its better than nothing. Certainly much better than the fools walking on the wrong side of the road wearing dark clothes just begging to get hit. I've never used my cells light, never needed to I always have a couple of flashlights on me. I also think it would be a little difficult to get a cell phone between your teeth for some hands free lighting.


----------



## tech25 (Sep 18, 2016)

Even though I edc two lights, I still use the light on my phone occasionally, since it's "handy" 

It will never replace my lights, but has its place. For most ppl, the phone will be ok until they really need a light and be stuck with a broken or wet phone.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 19, 2016)

I'd rather use my phone battery for phone calls.

I cannot tell you how many folks I see in my job who have dead or near dead celphones when they need to "make that call" they have the phone for in the first place. 

Last summer I was the first person at a multitude of accidents and each time the folks asked "do you have a phone I can use?, Mine is dead." 

With todays key chain sized LED technology available at nearly every checkout counter there's no need to need a phone for light. 
I use mine every now and then to find my dropped flashlight...


----------

